# Uber Fee - Did your precentage go up?



## UberDan83 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am a full time driver for about 10-11 weeks, averaging about 50-80 hours and 50-150+ trips a week. Since I have started, Uber has always taken 20% commission, then I started to notice a small fluctuation on my pay statement the past few weeks (not really thinking anything of it) but this is odd and I don't understand why- if anyone has the same thing, let me know?

My pay statement ending on June 8th, I completed 77 Trips and the Uber Fee reads as followed

25% of uberX Fare (43 out of 77 trips)
20% of uberX Fare (34 out of 77 trips)
20% of uberPOOL Fare
Have you ever seen it change like that?

Then my June 15th statement was raised to 25%, and also the same on my current pay statement. I emailed Uber about this and this was there response.

"Hi Dan,

Thanks for reaching out, and I apologize for any confusion. Here are details regarding the service-fee:


1- 20 trips = *Keep 70% of Total Fares*
21 - 40 trips = *Keep 75% of Total Fares*
41+ trips = *Keep 80% of Total Fares*
Your trip count resets every Monday, so hit your goal early to 
take advantage of higher earnings for the rest of the week. The service-fees are agreed upon in the contracts accepted on your account.

Thanks again for choosing Uber, we're excited to help you move your city!

Feel free to let us know if you have any additional questions."
​So, after I received that email, I went through the past couple of statements where they taking out 25% and I had made 41+ trips on each. I have been looking EVERYWHERE for where is states what this support person has stated to me about the Uber Fee but can't locate it ANYWHERE. I am about to reply back to their email with my findings.

Let me know what you guys think or if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Looks like Uber_SF retroactively put you in the 30% Tiered Commission.

*Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission*


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just a way for Uber to screw new drivers out of more money.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

80 hours+150 trips!

Dan IS the MAN!


----------



## UberDan83 (Apr 28, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> 80 hours+150 trips!
> 
> Dan IS the MAN!


I wasn't trying to brag - here is a quick screen shot of my daily summary (the one that came out tonight for last week) and this is only Uber, I have another 25 rides and 6 hours on Lyft


----------



## ShanDroyd (Jun 16, 2015)

Made 48 trips, they took 28% out of this weeks pay check...
WTF!!!


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

They're taking 30%? If they take 30% from the market I drive, I will make $3 per hour.

The greediness is become the downfall of Uber in 3 or 5 years. No wonder, Uber engages in marketing so that they can steal lots of money from IPO and then run away.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UberDan83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a full time driver for about 10-11 weeks, averaging about 50-80 hours and 50-150+ trips a week. Since I have started, Uber has always taken 20% commission, then I started to notice a small fluctuation on my pay statement the past few weeks (not really thinking anything of it) but this is odd and I don't understand why- if anyone has the same thing, let me know?
> 
> ...


thanks for reaching out LOL. That's a slap in the face. UBER squeezes and squeezes until all of us Drivers are dead and done. Maybe we should pan handle on the good corners and wait for pings.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

what is your hourly gross with that many hours you work? What kind of car are you driving? Just trying to see if you're in the positive or not.

I wish there was a way to reach drivers on a nation level and tell everyone to ****ing turn their apps off. That's the only way


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberDan83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a full time driver for about 10-11 weeks, averaging about 50-80 hours and 50-150+ trips a week. Since I have started, Uber has always taken 20% commission, then I started to notice a small fluctuation on my pay statement the past few weeks (not really thinking anything of it) but this is odd and I don't understand why- if anyone has the same thing, let me know?
> 
> ...


Looks like a ploy to get you to take more trips. Ah MBAs.


----------

